# Tuna



## smokin peachey (Sep 11, 2020)

One of my employees spent the day on the Atlantic yesterday and dropped off this 6.5lb tuna fillet tonight.






What’s everyone’s thoughts on best tuna recipes?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2020)

Sashimi or Nigiri
Hawaiian Poke
Ruby Rare Crusted with Spices/Sesame


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 11, 2020)

Dang chili it’s like you heard the conversation I had with my daughters. One said Sashimi and the other Nigiri. With 6.5 lbs I do have options. 
And it’s yellow fin Incase anyone is wondering


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2020)

Those options are the only way I'd treat that beautiful hunk of tuna.

Man I can almost taste some Spicy Tuna Handrolls.
Thick slices over sticky sweet rice with some gari and a dab of wasabi.
Ruby Rare with plenty of sesame seeds, salt and little Ponzu sauce for dipping.

Yeah, do both Sushi and Ruby Rare.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Those options are the only way I'd treat that beautiful hunk of tuna.
> 
> Man I can almost taste some Spicy Tuna Handrolls.
> Thick slices over sweet rice with some gari and a dab of wasabi.
> Ruby Rare with plenty of sesame seeds, salt and little Ponzu sauce for dipping.


That sounds much better than pizza


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 11, 2020)

You are in my wheel house peachy!!!! Hands down my favorite way to eat (cooked) tuna: Sesame ginger tuna!
https://www.katiescucina.com/sesame-ginger-ahi-tuna-steaks/

We have a camp In Venice, Louisiana... have a 26ft. Catamaran and fish for tuna every fall. Can't go wrong with that dish.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Those options are the only way I'd treat that beautiful hunk of tuna.
> 
> Man I can almost taste some Spicy Tuna Handrolls.
> Thick slices over sticky sweet rice with some gari and a dab of wasabi.
> ...


^^^^or this!! 
Chile- that sounds amazing! Had an old Asian lady that grew fresh wasabi and I use to get fresh root from her. I am not a fan of the stuff in the store that is cut with horseradish. Absolutely LOVE the real deal though.....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 11, 2020)

Favorite way to eat it though is fresh caught that day sashimi tuna belly with wasabi root and good soy sauce....it is life changing!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> You are in my wheel house peachy!!!! Hands down my favorite way to eat (cooked) tuna: Sesame ginger tuna!
> https://www.katiescucina.com/sesame-ginger-ahi-tuna-steaks/


Ruby Rare recipe with ginger...  Mmmm, fresh ginger!


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 11, 2020)

We get fresh albacore out here.  I enjoy marinating in hoisin sauce then smoking on maple wood.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 12, 2020)

I am so jealous!  Nice to have a employee like that.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 12, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> We get fresh albacore out here.  I enjoy marinating in hoisin sauce then smoking on maple wood.


What temp do you smoke it at and to what IT?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 12, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I am so jealous!  Nice to have a employee like that.


Yes it have great employees. I treat them good and they treat me good and get the job done. 
I was actually asked to go along on the fishing trip but declined. I guess I should have went. They caught a nice load.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 12, 2020)

That's a beautiful slab of tuna Peach, enough for sashimi and some to smoke. RAY


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

I like 

 chilerelleno
 idea of Hawaiian Poke.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 12, 2020)

I love it pretty simple. Seared on the outside in oil leaving it ruby red rare. Rolled in sesame seeds. Sometimes I make a dipping sauce of mayo with a bit of tamari and sesame.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2020)

OMG I love tuna!
Would kill to have a filet like that!
sushi, grilled, etc!
I like it any way you cook it, even in a can! 
Al


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 12, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> What temp do you smoke it at and to what IT?



I smoke at around 200 until the IT hits 125.   I need to see if they have more the next time I go to the market.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> OMG I love tuna!
> Would kill to have a filet like that!
> sushi, grilled, etc!
> I like it any way you cook it, even in a can!
> Al



You couldn’t pay me to eat canned tuna. Used to mix up canned tuna, hard boiled eggs, and cottage cheese for maximum protein when I played college football. Stuff was gross.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 12, 2020)

Great looking tuna filet any way you cook it would be good with me just not over cooked. But no sushi.

Warren


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 12, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Sashimi or Nigiri
> Hawaiian Poke
> Ruby Rare Crusted with Spices/Sesame


I love tuna in all of those.  I had Hawaiian Poke for the first time a few months ago and I’m hooked.
I usually eat spicy tuna rolls.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> I love tuna in all of those.  I had Hawaiian Poke for the first time a few months ago and I’m hooked.
> I usually eat spicy tuna rolls.


Spicy tuna Maki is good, but I prefer hand rolls because I like the taste/texture of the extra Nori (seaweed wrap).


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> You couldn’t pay me to eat canned tuna. Used to mix up canned tuna, hard boiled eggs, and cottage cheese for maximum protein when I played college football. Stuff was gross.


It's not horrible if you buy the expensive fancy, white Albacore packed in spring water.
But the cheap stuff, especially packed in oil....  Ugggh!   Yeah, I can feel ya there.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 12, 2020)

Wife and I just got back from a Albacore fishing trip in the waters up in very NorCal (40 miles west of Eureka, CA).  Each came home with 5 fish at around 18# each.  Yes, we now have lots of Albacore in our freezers.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 7, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> We get fresh albacore out here.  I enjoy marinating in hoisin sauce then smoking on maple wood.



Hi,
Can you elaborate on your recipe?    Dying to find a way to consume some of our Albacore.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 7, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Hi,
> Can you elaborate on your recipe?    Dying to find a way to consume some of our Albacore.



I buy albacore "filets" or "quarters" (not sure the terminology) from the local fish market and either use hoisin sauce (which I thin a bit)  or Yoshida's gourmet sauce and let marinate for an hour.  Put on smoker skin side down and smoke at 200-225 to an IT of 125.  I smoke over maple, apple or cherry.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you VERY much.  This gives me more ideas indeed.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 7, 2020)

Are those commercial fishing trips?   Would love to catch 80lbs of albacore.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 8, 2020)

Private charter trips out of Eureka,  Fort Bragg, etc.  Where ever the fish are.  All our 
Albacore is without skin, so I will need to act accordingly.  Might do very low temp to start out (like I do with our Salmon) and bump up.
Again, thanks for sharing your smoking procedures.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 8, 2020)

Love tuna steaks very rare!

Alton Browns ‘Chimney Tuna Loin’ is the best I’ve made. The extreme heat of the chimney starter releases the sesame seed oils and much deeper flavor.  A pan doesn’t get hot enough.


----------

